# Reasons that makes him a cool birdie



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

1. He loves to cuddle. I never knew that birds love to cuddle until I met Dante :wub:

2. He has a super cute voice :wub:

3. He is a little clown.

4. He loves to party. One fun living thing.

5. He loves to dance and sing. Just turn on the music and bust some moves and Dante will join along  

6. He can look at himself through a mirror and starts his own show by singing and dancing all by himself :HistericalSmiley:

7. He does not like to be an inch away from his family members. Always on your shoulders or anywhere close to you.

8. "I love you" is his most favorite morning word :wub:

9. He is a fast learner and a smart creature.

10. He can speak more than one human language :HistericalSmiley: (he currently learned words in two languages, and can learn more, so we will broaden his languages skill :HistericalSmiley.

11. He can turn into a cat when he purrs and a dog when he barks:blush:

12. His feathered tail looks like a skirt  and a beautiful light pink crown that goes up when he is alert or want to hear better or excited.

13. He looks like a raspberry ice cream or a coton candy or a bubble gum. Super beautiful colors. 

I never thought that A bird will steal my heart, but Dante did. He stole our hearts. A special member of the family who is loved so much by all :wub:

Some recent pictures of Dante de Rose, taken yesterday. Not the best exposure because these were taken evening time, indoors. Had to pump up ISO which does cause some noise in these, but I still love them. 









Skirt Tail 




































Here are a couple of early videos I took of him when he was relatively new to us, yet still learned a lot. Actually, as I think about it, he showed off his personality ever since the first second :HistericalSmiley: always loved to dance. Goofball for sure, but we it this way 











I plan to take a new video of him doing different stuff, but gotta find a period where I will be free to put together different videos in one. we love our feathery special friend, Dante de Rose :wub: 

This morning, he performed his nodding head dance performance to some guests we had over :HistericalSmiley: ... Sometimes, I think that his name should be switched to "HILARIOUS"!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He's a beauty! I love your voice laughing with him. Aren't animals wonderful!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> *Aren't animals wonderful!*


They sure are. Awesome. 

I turn into a marshmallow towards animals (and children):blush:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Kat, Dante is such an adorable little character!! Can see why you are so taken with him! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Kat, Dante is such an adorable little character!! Can see why you are so taken with him! :wub:


wish you can meet him. He is in constant act lol , but that it one of the many reasons why we love him :tender:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, he is great. Gorgeous too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Kara said:


> Oh my gosh, he is great. Gorgeous too.


it makes me giggle when I realize that he is beautiful looking from the outside, BUT a clown from the inside :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat, you have a pet for life!!! They live for a long, long time, so that is a good thing. I love the way he is and how active and dancing to the music and purring like a kitten......I can't wait to see more videos of him!!!:chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

He's beautiful Kat! And he seems so happy! He's a lucky bird to be a part of your family!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh im in love :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, you know I adore Dante de Rose and reading about the many reasons why you love him, and watching the videos, makes me love him, too! 

He is a very special little birdie person.:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I just love your video...made my day! I never thought of a bird being lovable, but your Danre sure is!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That was very sweet. Dusty is the only creature I have ever known who can out cuddle ME. She likes when I hold her like a baby. She like to nuzzled her head into my chest.
Dusty only really enjoys a shower on a hot day, but she just loves the blow drier. She gets all kind of woozie and then really wants to cuddle. Does Dante like the blow drier?
These guys really do seem to have a sense of humor, don't they?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kat, I just saw the videos & I absolutely would NOT have believed it w/out this video! I never knew that birds could be like this! Truly amazing. 
Is he also pad trained? :HistericalSmiley: I hope that is not too indelicate to ask? :brownbag:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just LOVE that guy! :wub: I enjoy every single picture, story and video of him....I just can't get enough of Dante!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - I am such a fan of Dante. :chili::chili: Just love him and he makes me laugh and be awed all at once. Your list reminded me of Elizabeth Barrett Browning's poem, "How do I love thee? Let me count the ways..." :wub::wub:


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

I know what you mean. I have 2 cockatiels myself. Birds are very loving and smart too. :thumbsup:

Priya


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

i sincerely love Dante - from the first moment you introduced him to us.
what a character!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Love your bird Kat. Even Charlie loved your video. It's too funny he is really watching what's going on on TV or on the computer.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

those are the best pics of Dante, hes so handsome and does such cute, funny things!! LOL :aktion033::aktion033:
i just love birds, i have my 2 little canaries, not as active as Dante, but they sure can sing!!:wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

My gosh Kat....Dante is so beautiful, love his gorgeous coloring. He's also so very talented and personable. Watching his video is mesmerizing....he's adorable.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't realize a bird could be so cuddley. Dante is adorable Kat. It looks like Dante needs almost as much attention as snowy and crystal.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm always so amazed at how cuddly Dante is. He does completely trust you. Clearly its becuase of the immense love you have of all animals and the patience you have with training them. Thanks for sharing him with us Kat♥


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Kat, you have the most amazing animals! I love when you share your stories, pictures an videos with us! Can't wait for you to share Dante's next video with us!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He is so cool! I love seeing him.... I love his colouring...I've never seen one with such vivid colours..


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Kat, you have a pet for life!!! They live for a long, long time, so that is a good thing. I love the way he is and how active and dancing to the music and purring like a kitten......I can't wait to see more videos of him!!!:chili:


awwh I do wish this cutie tones of years to come :tender:

Hopefully will take and put together clips of more recent Dante de Rose, doing all sort of stuff that he does that weren't recorded yet, then share it with you all :Happy_Dance:



MoonDog said:


> He's beautiful Kat! And he seems so happy! He's a lucky bird to be a part of your family!


:wub: love to see him happy :wub: 



romeo&juliet said:


> Oh im in love :wub::wub::wub::wub:


hehe he stole our hearts too ^_^ I am seeing that he did the same to you :wub:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kat, you know I adore Dante de Rose and reading about the many reasons why you love him, and watching the videos, makes me love him, too!
> 
> He is a very special little birdie person.:wub:


a very special little one Mr. Pink is :tender:



donnad said:


> I just love your video...made my day! I never thought of a bird being lovable, but your Danre sure is!


Wohoo Donna, I am happy that the video made your day :chili:



Sylie said:


> That was very sweet. Dusty is the only creature I have ever known who can out cuddle ME. She likes when I hold her like a baby. She like to nuzzled her head into my chest.
> Dusty only really enjoys a shower on a hot day, but she just loves the blow drier. She gets all kind of woozie and then really wants to cuddle. Does Dante like the blow drier?
> These guys really do seem to have a sense of humor, don't they?


I love it when they nuzzle their heads into someone's chest :tender: they are sooooo sweet. hehe Dusty sounds awesome :wub2: and special too, especially for loving the blow dryer :w00t: .... Dante doesn't like the blow dryer lol



edelweiss said:


> Kat, I just saw the videos & I absolutely would NOT have believed it w/out this video! I never knew that birds could be like this! Truly amazing.
> Is he also pad trained? :HistericalSmiley: I hope that is not too indelicate to ask? :brownbag:


I never knew that either, Sandi  it was a big surprise for me to learn though. What amazes me the most is that in the very first second of meeting me, he went dancing :w00t: I mean, who taught him that?!...he is just a goofball who created his own dance moves :HistericalSmiley: I'm still learning more about him. He isn't pad trained, but goes with a daily schedule in a sense where he stays in his bird house (galah cage) in one of the living rooms most times where he uses it for his bird potty mostly too. When we take him out (at certain times of the day / built like a routine for him), he doesn't really make a mess  ....sometimes -not often though-, he can make a little accident, but that is very easy to clean up.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Just LOVE that guy! :wub: I enjoy every single picture, story and video of him....I just can't get enough of Dante!!!


I hope to share an updated one with you :chiliI remember you asked for it when I shared his latest video in FB) and others who also enjoy getting Dante-Update 



Snowbody said:


> Kat - I am such a fan of Dante. :chili::chili: Just love him and* he makes me laugh and be awed all at once*. Your list reminded me of Elizabeth Barrett Browning's poem, "How do I love thee? Let me count the ways..." :wub::wub:


haha Sue, he does that to me too. Melts my heart AND makes it giggle all at once  :wub: 

The list could have gone longer...I forgot to add:

14. when you head out of the room where he is at, he says "Bye Bye" in a very VERY cute voice ... AWWWWWWH :wub2: always makes me wanna rush back and plant a big kiss on his head.

15. When you say the word "Kiss", he goes like making the sound of a *muwaah* as if kissing 



priyasutty said:


> I know what you mean. I have 2 cockatiels myself. *Birds are very loving and smart too.* :thumbsup:
> 
> Priya


Only this year, I learned about birds and I love what I learned so far ^_^
I bet that you are enjoying your 2  



casa verde maltese said:


> i sincerely love Dante - from the first moment you introduced him to us.
> what a character!


I am really amazed to see him succeeding at winning the hearts of others too :wub: Glad that you enjoy reading his updates :thumbsup:




MalteseJane said:


> Love your bird Kat. Even Charlie loved your video. It's too funny he is really watching what's going on on TV or on the computer.


haha Charlie also sounds like a fun character :wub2: and from my reading of him so far, he seems to be my type of maltese. Please give him my kisses. I love your new siggie too btw :thumbsup:



mfa said:


> those are the best pics of Dante, hes so handsome and does such cute, funny things!! LOL :aktion033::aktion033:
> i just love birds, *i have my 2 little canaries*, not as active as Dante, but they sure can sing!!:wub:


I saw pictures of cutie pies in your FB :wub: I am glad that you are also loving Wings-Creatures ^_^



Malt Shoppe said:


> My gosh Kat....Dante is so beautiful, love his gorgeous coloring. He's also so very talented and personable. Watching his video is mesmerizing....he's adorable.


I am glad that you enjoyed  



Maglily said:


> I didn't realize a bird could be so cuddley. Dante is adorable Kat. *It looks like Dante needs almost as much attention as snowy and crystal*.


oh he sure does, but I spend more time with the malts than as they are my responsibility unless I was away, than I do with Dante. He is the responsility of every single house hold member. The good thing is that you can make him happy also by just being in his own bird house by providing chewable bird toys that keeps him busy for hours. He also doesn't mind being in his bird house. Having family members in the same room where his bird house is located makes him satisfied too  :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> I'm always so amazed at how cuddly Dante is. He does completely trust you. Clearly its becuase of the immense love you have of all animals and the patience you have with training them. Thanks for sharing him with us Kat♥


They say that training does require the patience. Honestly, I could barely feel the patience needed from my side, but then I go to thinking that it gotta be because I enjoy training. I enjoy working with these little. I love it so much to the point that I don't feel that patience from my side is required :HistericalSmiley: :wacko1: 

I am very happy to know that you enjoy getting Dante news and updates, pal :chili:



LuluLolly said:


> Kat, you have the most amazing animals! I love when you share your stories, pictures an videos with us! Can't wait for you to share Dante's next video with us!


Happy to read that you enjoy Dante updates ... will sure share the next video with you once I take the clips and put them together:chili:



michellerobison said:


> He is so cool! I love seeing him.... *I love his colouring...I've never seen one with such vivid colours.*.


Me neither. 
I actually didn't know that a galah existed until I met Dante :wub: 
I love Dante's original home-land (Australia) so much. It has a bunch of cool creatures. Dante is one of them.


----------

